# Funds/Securities Depot



## EuroAmi (Jun 4, 2012)

Do any U.S. citizens have a tip on with which institution one can have a depot account in Germany? The one I have with another German institution has just notified me of cancellation because of the increasing banking regulation on non-U.S. banks regarding reporting of U.S. citizens' banking activities. I just asked directly at the Deutsche Bank and got a negative answer. Thanks for any tips you can provide, even if not a German institution, but at least a European one.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Try a small bank that doesn't have international connections or business. (Do any of those exist in Germany these days?) The US regulations only apply to banks that do business in the US (including trading in stocks) - so if you can find a small local bank you have a fighting chance.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Try Targobank. They used to be owned by Citigroup but now owned by the banking group Crédit Mutuel (CM). Lots of other smaller German owned banks often 'landesbanks' or 'county banks' where you live such as here in Hessen it is Frankfurter Sparkasse, Helaba (Helaba (Landesbank Hessen-Thüringen) etc


----------



## EuroAmi (Jun 4, 2012)

James3214 said:


> Try Targobank. They used to be owned by Citigroup but now owned by the banking group Crédit Mutuel (CM). Lots of other smaller German owned banks often 'landesbanks' or 'county banks' where you live such as here in Hessen it is Frankfurter Sparkasse, Helaba (Helaba (Landesbank Hessen-Thüringen) etc


Thanks, James. Up to now, I haven't had a problem with the plain vanilla bank account--yet. I think I'm safe with BBBank not having any U.S. banking activities, as is likely the case with the Sparkassen. The question is where can I hold funds, securities, bonds, etc. in a European institution?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

ah yeah sorry...how about some of the online brokers/bankers such as Internaxx based in Luxembourg. Not sure if they would be affected by the US regulations though?


----------

